# mkimage



## balanga (Nov 20, 2017)

Should the FreeBSD version of `mkimage` create the same output as a Linux version?

I tried using the same comandline 

```
mkimage -A arm -O linux -C gzip -T ramdisk -n initramfs -d initrd-noheader.gz initrd
```
on both, but there were differences in the nitrd produced.

Is this to be expected?


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 20, 2017)

balanga said:


> Is this to be expected?


I don't have `mkimage`. Where did you get it from?

Was it from devel/uboot-mkimage?


----------



## acheron (Nov 20, 2017)

You can use the one from NetBSD, mmel@ has imported it in his github: https://github.com/strejda/tegra/commit/913f558c6d16b87365a1e6ad64231b77524e6cd9


----------



## balanga (Nov 20, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> I don't have `mkimage`. Where did you get it from?
> 
> Was it from devel/uboot-mkimage?



Yes


----------



## balanga (Nov 21, 2017)

balanga said:


> Should the FreeBSD version of `mkimage` create the same output as a Linux version?
> 
> I tried using the same comandline
> 
> ...



I was unable to reproduce the result I found earlier... Having tried carefully to produce an initrd on both FreeBSD and Arch Linux the files are the same apart from the timestamp.


----------



## balanga (Mar 18, 2019)

Having just run `pkg install -y uboot-mkimage`, I'm greeted with the info that:-

```
Message from uboot-mkimage-2010.12:

===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Use sysutils/u-boot-tools.

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2019-02-28.
```

Since I installed it, it looks like it hasn't been removed yet.


----------



## acheron (Mar 19, 2019)

It was remove a few weeks ago : https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=494498


----------

